# Indiana Corn Field Pic



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Took a drive to Illinois to deliver some alfalfa seed and when returned I drove a different way and went through Parke County Indiana, I seen miles of this...


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

OUCH.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Thanks for the picture.....just can't make myself push the "like" button though. Maybe you should add a "don't like" button for such an occurrence......


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Yah, but it rained so prices went down, trying to figure that one out yet. Too late for a lot of the crops and where it wasn't too late, yields still won't be near what they could have been. I'm guessing come harvest it will jump up again when they don't find the corn they think is out there.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Down this way the corn will at least make silage with a few ears. That picture makes us seem like the Garden of Eden.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Yea, that was by far the worst I have seen. We got a good rain in Cass County, but none in Hendricks County. The alfalfa in Hendricks county is so dry I cut it and had the haybine adjusted for a baler sized windrow and just skipped raking. Baled the next morning and at least it kept leaves. Maybe I can reach break even on the soybeans in Cass County. They just stopped growing at about 6 inches during the the heat and lack of rain. Some spots the seed did not germinate at all. It was no-tilled in some old grass hay fields I wanted to turn around for alfalfa later. Today, high 90's-100 again. Worst case, the cows eat bean hay this winter as well.

No reason to comment on Indiana corn...that ship has already left...pretty much empty.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Yah, but it rained so prices went down, trying to figure that one out yet. Too late for a lot of the crops and where it wasn't too late, yields still won't be near what they could have been. I'm guessing come harvest it will jump up again when they don't find the corn they think is out there.


It's because the commodities brokers don't really know anything about farming.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

The brokers don't care about farming or fundamentals. All they care about is making money. They were just cashing in. Things will change. I'm buying grain bins.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> The brokers don't care about farming or fundamentals. All they care about is making money. They were just cashing in. Things will change. I'm buying grain bins.


No need to buy bins, just call any farmer in Indiana, he will gladly rent you space for the next year!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> The brokers don't care about farming or fundamentals. All they care about is making money. They were just cashing in. Things will change. I'm buying grain bins.


We have one down the road to take down and move home. I also have a continuous flow dryer to get home and hooked up. Replacing a very old and tired batch dryer.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Could have paid for itself if I had put all of my wheat in the bin


----------

